# Bow hunting Contest sign up



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

This is the sign up thread for the Youth forum hunting contest. No Adults. Please only post once so it does not get very long and to keep it easy to count people.
Thanks,
X-Force Hunter


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I'll do it


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

ill do it


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

sign me up!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Write me down please


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

i'm in


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

im in


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

im in


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

adult age?


----------



## chaosboy (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

im in 

is the scoring going to be like the deer contest?


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

Done Deal! Count ME IN!!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I am in!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

IM IN! I think if we do the teams depending on your bow it's fairly close to even.


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

im in


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i join in on this one


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

if this is anything like the big buck contest we have at our school count me in


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

sorry iam late but count me in


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

im in


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

i'm in on the contest, just as long as you don't get a higher score if you shoot a bigger buck since florida bucks aren't like the ones up north.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Can we pick whose team were on like one of our friends that we would prefer to be on a team with, no offense to anyone. I would like to be on a team with pa 3-d archer, gobblercrazy, and country boy 173.


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

im in


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Can we pick whose team were on like one of our friends that we would prefer to be on a team with, no offense to anyone. I would like to be on a team with pa 3-d archer, gobblercrazy, and country boy 173.


sounds good...


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Can we pick whose team were on like one of our friends that we would prefer to be on a team with, no offense to anyone. I would like to be on a team with pa 3-d archer, gobblercrazy, and country boy 173.





PA3-DArcher4 said:


> sounds good...


Good with me. When is the sign up over? when it is, another thread should be made for teams, and where to post pics of your kills, and how much points it gave your team. Anybody up for team names


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

im in. Put me on team Bowtech/ Diamond if theres room.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Can we pick whose team were on like one of our friends that we would prefer to be on a team with, no offense to anyone. I would like to be on a team with pa 3-d archer, gobblercrazy, and country boy 173.





PA3-DArcher4 said:


> sounds good...





countryboy173 said:


> Good with me. When is the sign up over? when it is, another thread should be made for teams, and where to post pics of your kills, and how much points it gave your team. Anybody up for team names


Fine with me, but i think we should make some team names:thumb:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey i need to sighn up a friend 
he just got an account and has to verifiy it 
his username is BowtechCaptain9
try and guess what he shoots:mg:


----------



## BowtechCaptain9 (Oct 8, 2009)

hey here i am 
sorry i didnt know that I could get onto yahoo from the school account and u all know that i shoot bowtech because of my username. Im In.


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll join.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm in throw me on a Mathews


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

im in. havent had much time to get on between hunting and hunting. and school. and hunting. hope im not too late.


----------



## bmayville (May 17, 2006)

*contest*

count me in. what is the contest about?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> i'm in on the contest, just as long as you don't get a higher score if you shoot a bigger buck since florida bucks aren't like the ones up north.


Ive got us covered
There are some big deer up here
mass is huge up here


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

can i still join or am i to late? hopefully im not


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I want to be on a team with MidwestHunter95


----------

